# stone vs khaki



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I almost never wear khaki pants/shorts because I think anything that looks good with khaki looks better with stone (and by stone I'm talking about that very light khaki color, with "khaki" being the usual darker khaki). I usually wear stone pants with my blazer and stone shorts with t-shirts and polos and my khaki pants/shorts really only get worn when I haven't done laundry in a long time and all my stone stuff is in the wash.

Does anyone else feel like this? I think I just like how stone is so light and it contrasts better with everything. I'm not saying I wear stone all the time, but 99% of the time that I could wear khaki, I throw on stone instead. The only thing I think looks better in khaki than in stone is a suit.

Any ideas on how to better incorporate my khaki stuff would be appreciated.


----------



## Broadus (Jan 6, 2011)

FWIW, I prefer khaki. No particular reason. Perhaps the contrast of stone with shirts is more than my eye cares for.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

For me, it's somewhat seasonal.

It's not absolute, but I tend to wear khaki and tan in the winter, whereas stone comes out in the summer. If I lived in Texas, I'd wear more much more stone, as you do.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm with you. I prefer the light khaki you are talking about light grey (both of which I've seen referred to as "stone") to the standard, darker "khaki."


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Though I don't wear either, my preference nevertheless lies with stone colour or light-grey.

Are you looking to actively incorporate khaki-coloured trousers? By the sounds of it you are not a fan of them, so it may not be worth buying any. I don't know.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

These colour names are all so subjective though, for me a lot of what gets called khaki is cream or beige. 
This for me is khaki: https://www.surplusandoutdoors.com/...ms/genuine-british-army-issue-no2-507753.html


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's a good pic, by "stone" I mean the color on the right:



Jake - I already have a couple of pairs, which is why I'm trying to figure out what to wear them with so they don't just sit in my closet.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

On the other hand, I tend to prefer/wear regular, darker and even British khaki more often. I don't consider stone to be inferior and think it looks quite good when I see it on others. I don't know that it's a seasonal thing...just a matter of personal preference I think.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I prefer British khaki myself, but do have a pair of stone chinos that get quite a bit of wear in the summer.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel like khaki is a bit more of a winter color, but will admit there is really no basis to it. Just how it strikes me.

I don't think there's any secret to wearing khaki. It goes with just about everything. It's just that it always strikes me as too in-between. I always want to go either lighter or darker. Also not really a fan of yellow/beige/tan earth tones, though again khaki (the US color for pants) is neutral enough it probably isn't a concern. Still, I consider stone almost more of a warm grey and perhaps that is why I prefer it.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to wear "stone" almost exclusively because I preferred the the light color. I felt it was easy to coordinate. However, over the last few years, I have found myself favoring darker shades of brown. 

Now I tend to wear "stone" occasionally in the spring/ summer months, but still not as often as "khaki." More frequently, I will wear a paid of red chinos of a lighter shade of blue.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

a!!!!1 said:


> Jake - I already have a couple of pairs, which is why I'm trying to figure out what to wear them with so they don't just sit in my closet.


I understand now. For what it's worth, I like both trousers that are pictured. When I think of the colour khaki, I have more in mind the colour featured in Earl of Ormonde link.

Are the trousers pictured the twill fabric that also goes by the name of khaki(s)?


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the darker ones (khaki, british khaki, etc.). This may seem totally silly, but when I see the stone chinos, I think of going to work at Applebee's or Starbucks. I'd only wear it with light colored (or white) shirts, the contrast makes me think service uniform.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I wear khaki year round, but generally eschew stone outside of summer. It is the rare occasion when I prefer stone to khaki. To me, stone is a nebulous color that lacks the courage of its convictions. It's not as strong as khaki, but can't bring itself to be white.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Khakis are my preferred informal trousers because I try not to wear jeans in town, at least not too often. Most of mine are middle of the range, GI color, also Bills color, but I have British khaki, stone, etc. What I wear depends largely on the shirt, sweater, sport coat, etc., that will be worn with them. Since I have a few favorite tan windbreakers, parkas, etc., I avoid a close match so as not to look as though I were wearing a uniform for an entry-level job.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I wear both stone, khaki, and British tan chinos pretty much equally in summer, and less stone in spring and autumn. I don't wear chinos in winter, as they aren't warm enough.


----------



## Broadus (Jan 6, 2011)

Matt S said:


> I wear both stone, khaki, and British tan chinos pretty much equally in summer, and less stone in spring and autumn. I don't wear chinos in winter, as they aren't warm enough.


I wear chinos year-round, but you raise a good point about lack of warmth. There are days even down here when chinos are not warm enough if you have to be outside much.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

a!!!!1 said:


> Here's a good pic, by "stone" I mean the color on the right:


Amazing how colour names can be applied to such different colours from person to person. What you call stone in that photo I call beige.
For me stone isn't a cream/beige/light khaki colour but the mix of very faint brown in light grey like this:


----------



## undocumented (Jan 11, 2011)

Oddly enough I tend to eschew "stone" and wear khaki chinos exclusively. I am darker complected and maybe that is why I don't like the lighter color.


----------

